# KBS tour shafts



## drawboy (May 11, 2011)

I've been after new irons but I really hate clunky shovels that are GI clubs. I know I'm still not good enough for pure blades yet and I hit the ball with a lowish draw (not worm botherers but not ballooning by any means). I really want a bit more height so with that in mind I'm getting the DG SL shafts pulled from my mizzy mx25's which are low launch and I have been recommended KBS tour shafts by a good club maker who says he can tip them a bit softer for me these will give me more launch from my heads. Thoughts anyone before I commit.


----------



## thecraw (May 11, 2011)

Project X Flighted which will give you more height in the lower bats and less height in the short bats.

Nippon.


----------



## drawboy (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Craw but I'm looking for more height through the set ideally, plus the kbs are more of a swingers shaft the project x's are more for stronger hitters apparently.


----------



## Ethan (May 11, 2011)

KBS feel smooth but are decently stout. Very different from Nippons. They play a tad firmer than TT DG. A decent clubmaker can soft step them once or twice to take a bit of stiffness off if you fall between flexes. 

I have a set of KBS stiff in my MP68s and like them a lot.


----------



## viscount17 (May 11, 2011)

get somewhere with the Mizzie DNA kit. The KBS is I think one of the option shafts so get it put in a similar head and try it.

The KBS was one of the options for me but it felt like hitting a poker. (tried it in a JPX)


----------



## USER1999 (May 11, 2011)

Got KBS tour 90s in stiff in my Adams CB2s. They feel a bit light to me, and are quite stiff. Have previously had TTDG R300s, and also S300s. They play more like the S300s. Whilst I don't particularly need stiff shafts, most of my clubs are fitted with stiff, as I prefer the feel when swinging them. I do have to 'lean' on the longer irons to get them to go though.

One point worth considering. I find these shafts very fragile (I am a bit prone to club abuse), and it took ages to get a spare shaft for my 8i. That said, next time I would go somewhere else to get it done.


----------



## Ethan (May 11, 2011)

Any 90 gram shaft will feel pretty light compared to a TT DG R or S300. KBS are also counterbalanced, so they play about 2 swingweight points lighter again. 

They were developed by the same guy who designed Project X. Some people say they are PX with feel.


----------



## JT77 (May 11, 2011)

I liked them in my r9tp. U can def tell the diff between them and the tt. S300. They felt a bit more whippy to me but that maybe just me. If your in control and swinging well they feel super smooth and i always felt like i was in control.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2011)

KBS came as standard (R flex) in the R9's I had and were the first time I'd tried them and I liked them. I think they are now standard in the new MB and CB versions too.


----------



## Soco11 (May 14, 2011)

Anything like the Dynalite Golds or Dynamic Gold "SL" will automatically give you a higher ball flight. I tried all of these shafts in the Mizuno DNA fitting cart and there are no upgrade costs for any of their shafts, although you were only looking at replacing your old shafts


----------



## Screwback (May 19, 2011)

I have KBS shafts in my s57s and love them, i could not deal with the project xs as they ballooned to high whereas the KBS get a good height with a powerful flight.


----------

